
Uganda government bows to pressure, suspends direct social media tax - benryon
http://www.pmldaily.com/news/2018/07/government-has-bows-to-pressure-suspends-direct-social-media-tax.html
======
equalunique
Mastodon/Friendi.ca might do well to update their Swahili docs. Ugandan-hosted
instances might be a great compromise for the people in this debate.

